# Screen Video Recording Software for MAC



## Joe_TS

Hi guys!
Not sure if I got the right thread..=)

I've got the following issue. I need the software for *Macintosh* that can record video from the desktop and then save it in *SWF* format (actually html + swf).
One of the main points is an ability to add comments to the recorded file, so I can create the video tutorials with the explanations.

So, I'm searching for the soft which is close to *Instant Demo* ( http://www.instant-demo.com) but this one works only for Windows.

If anyone could help me with this, I'd appreciate.

Thank you.


----------



## koala

Hi Joe, welcome to TSF

*Copernicus* (freeware)


> Copernicus has been redesigned from the ground up to bring you the easiest screen capture and movie capture available. It features the ability to capture movies directly to ram, offering higher framerates than possible with other programs. Once you are done recording your movie, you can export to any video format that QuickTime supports, including MPEG-4.


I can't find any Mac screen capture programs that records straight to SWF, so you might need to convert the captured video with something like *Video2SWF*.


----------



## Joe_TS

*koala*,
Thanks for your response!

I've tried this one but it saves the captures like a series of images but this not the main point...
There is no possibility to add comments to the video...and I need this. :sigh:

Found one more: *Screen Movie Recorder.dmg*, it saves the video into uncompressed MOV and then I compress it to mp4 format. But I cannot add the necessary screen tips with this video either... 

Is there a soft that can do all of this and save into SWF at all? :4-dontkno


----------



## zuluclayman

If you can get the screen capture OK but not the ability to add comments (voiceover) then you could import your screen capture video into iMovie and add the voiceover there using the inbuilt mic (still going to have to convert to .swf using a converter)- long way around I know but in the absence of other suggestions.......


----------



## Joe_TS

Banks009 said:


> I have searched the software you mentioned a few monthes ago but can not find the right one for Mac. I have got a screen recorder with an ability to add explanations to the recorded file and it can publish the file as *swf and *html. But this one *DemoCreator* is only for Windows. Wish you good luck.


Unfortunately, I'm searching the one for MAC, cause for Win I found InstantDemo - this software suits my needs best. ray:



zuluclayman said:


> If you can get the screen capture OK but not the ability to add comments (voiceover) then you could import your screen capture video into iMovie and add the voiceover there using the inbuilt mic (still going to have to convert to .swf using a converter)- long way around I know but in the absence of other suggestions.......


If I need a lot of demos, I think this case won't be so good, cause will take a lot of time...:sigh:


----------



## zuluclayman

Have a look here - special on for two more days :grin: Studio would be the one for you - does Mac and Linux.


----------



## Joe_TS

Thanks to everybody for your answers!

As I still have not found the appropriate soft for my needs I'm doing in the following way:

- record a video to *.mov* format via *Snapz Pro*
- copy .mov file to *PC*
- open *Instant Demo* software
- open the video using any player (quick time or any other)
- select the screen area with a video
- create a regular demo using *Instant Demo* software
- add *comments*

and get the *SWF* file (much less than original .mov file) with *comments* and *hotspots* (instant demo software)!

Maybe it will be useful for other guys! Good luck!


----------

